# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  How bad is a cortisone shot for your body?? And what does it do?

## tat2guy

Hey guys, I recently got an inflammed tendon in my shoulder from bench presses to heavy I think. I've got an MRI and it says I have a shoulder impingement(the joint is pinching the tendon) and I need a cortisone shot, and if that doesn't work then I need to get surgery. I've heard cortisone is really bad because it only m akes it feel better for a month or two and then the symptoms get worse. Can you guys tell me how cortisone works and what it does to benefit/harm your body? THANKS

----------


## T-MOS

Cortizone is a corticosteroid, which does the opposite of anabolic steroids basically speaking. Meaning it breaks down instead of builds up in order to reduce inflammation 

They can do a coarse of two or three shots over a period of time to see if it can reduce the inflammation enough to solve your problem

I am sure someone else here can give you more technical explaination

----------


## Nitro29

I had the exact same problem, and the cortisone shot did not help me at all. I was diagnosed with shoulder impingement syndrome and tendonitus of the rotator cuff. Others swear by the shot and I guess everyone responds different, but it did not seem to help me at all, not to mention it hurt like a mother. Physical therapy, no weights, and mainly TIME is what has helped me the most. I go in tomorrow AM for my follow up with the sports medicine doc, I am about 70%. Not sure what to expect, hope they just cut me loose, good luck to you bro...Nitro

----------


## LATS60

> Hey guys, I recently got an inflammed tendon in my shoulder from bench presses to heavy I think. I've got an MRI and it says I have a shoulder impingement(the joint is pinching the tendon) and I need a cortisone shot, and if that doesn't work then I need to get surgery. I've heard cortisone is really bad because it only m akes it feel better for a month or two and then the symptoms get worse. Can you guys tell me how cortisone works and what it does to benefit/harm your body? THANKS


Ive had 6 of these in each shoulder over the course of two years, they helped for around 3months before i needed another shot. I cannot have anymore so next option is surgery.
My symptoms didn't get worse, they just came back.
PS, i have calcification of both AC joints that causes the tendonitis.

----------


## RockyX

cortisone shots short term are okay if the pain is just EXTREMELY unbearable...you increase the risk of unhealthy side effects however with extended use.

----------


## ab037

I had a collision with another guy while playing sports, and basically had the same thing you are talking about, an impingement. It took about a year and 3 shots in the shoulder to feel normal again. But they definetly worked for me. Takes time though

----------


## midnight777

wow these shoulder injuries are common.. sounds like the same thing wrong with me.. i had a shot in my shoulder in oct.. My shoulder started hurting again last month. I was just given prednisone for 15 days and going to physical therapy 1-2 times a week.. I can get back to lifting in 2 weeks. The flat bench using the bar is what messed up my shoulders.... hopefully I can get back to somewhat normal...

----------

